# Catholic Church on Kauai



## gnipgnop (May 12, 2010)

We will be celebrating our 50th wedding anniversary in 2011.  I have a search on for two units, same week, so we can take our family, adults and grandchildren to Hawaii with us.  

HERE IS MY QUESTION:  We would like to renew our wedding vows somewhere special, for example on the beach, in a garden or by a water fall.  I know this probably sounds a little goofy for old folks to be doing something like this but it took us a long time to get to this point in our marriage and we really want to do something special.  The ideal thing would be to have a Catholic Priest come to the beach and renew our vows for us.  Is there a church I can call or does anyone know of a Catholic Priest I can get in touch with??  We will hopefully be staying at the Point at Poipu but we would be willing to go to Princeville if we had to.  Can anyone help?


----------



## scrapngen (May 12, 2010)

There is a Catholic church in Koloa - St. Raphael. It is somewhat open and nice. There are two priests stationed there, although I believe one rotates to several parishes around the island. The other church I can think of in the area is in Kaleheo. (20 minutes from Poipu) on the main HWY. Can't remember the name. I'm sure you could get a phone number from the internet and give either of them a call to find out what they could do. Different archdiocese have different rules about open air ceremonies. I'm sure Hawaii has some kind of arrangements for Catholics who want to be on the beach  

Congratulations, by the way


----------



## thheath (May 12, 2010)

As of last year in Hawaii there is also a permit required to use public property (beach) for weddings.  Wedding service providers are versed in applying, don't know about priests.

If you can't find a priest to perform your ceremony I recommend the following folks; they performed the ceremony for my wife and I.

http://www.asimplemarriagekauai.com/


----------



## mas (May 12, 2010)

Check ParishesOnline for churches on Kauai.  They should also have links to any church websites that exist along with a list of pastors and associates.  Looks like there are five Catholic Churches on the island that are listed.


----------



## gnipgnop (May 13, 2010)

Thanks for your help.  Will look into both.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 13, 2010)

GnipGnop,

Also check out www.masstimes.org - this is a website to find a Catholic Church and Mass Times Worldwide.


Richard


----------



## gnipgnop (May 13, 2010)

I've made a few e-mail posts using the advice on Churches that you gave me.  I hope I will hear from one of them and see what they will do.  If no responce we'll look into  "A Simple Wedding suggestion"  which looked very nice.  Again, many thanks for your help.


----------



## thheath (May 13, 2010)

The photographer for Simple Weddings is quite good and took great pictures for the wife and me.  

The only thing I regret is not contracting to get the photos digitally too (album & portrait only).  There were various packages but I went with a cheaper option.  20/20 hindsight I would have liked to have emailed them to friends.  I could have gotten them later but no doubt would have paid more than if originally included.


----------



## gnipgnop (May 14, 2010)

thheath:  I heard from the Catholic church and they will not perform a ceremony outdoors.  It is a rule.  So we are seriously looking into your suggestion of "A Simple Wedding".  We do not have a whole lot to spend on this since we are bringing our whole family (14 of us).  You said you went for the less expensive package........and I think that's what we'll do too.  My daughter is quite the photographer so I'm not too concerned about pictures but I really want the location to be special.  Can you tell me where you had your ceremony performed?  Was it on the beach or in a garden?  We were also thinking of going to Fern Grotto.........what's your opinion?  Please!


----------



## thheath (May 14, 2010)

gnipgnop said:


> thheath:  I heard from the Catholic church and they will not perform a ceremony outdoors.  It is a rule.  So we are seriously looking into your suggestion of "A Simple Wedding".  We do not have a whole lot to spend on this since we are bringing our whole family (14 of us).  You said you went for the less expensive package........and I think that's what we'll do too.  My daughter is quite the photographer so I'm not too concerned about pictures but I really want the location to be special.  Can you tell me where you had your ceremony performed?  Was it on the beach or in a garden?  We were also thinking of going to Fern Grotto.........what's your opinion?  Please!



I sent you a PM.


----------



## Tiger (May 14, 2010)

In Koloa, on Kauai, St. Raphaels is the Catholic Church, and is the oldest Catholic Church on Kauai, BUT that's the historic lava stone church.  The worship area next to it is what is  actually used and is 100% outdoors.  It's roofed but is quite natural.  We've been there for 2 Easter services that were lovely.  I think you'd like it.  It's only 2 miles fronm the beach.  You can have a celebratory dinner at the Beach House or the Hyatt, both of which are right on the water (actually the hyatt on the water restaurant is right next to the beach in a koy pond)

Also renewal of vows is not actually a service, since you're already married and just want to repeat your vows.  It's not a sacrament but a commemoration of the sacrament and a renewal of your promisses, vows and committment.  So you might ask and get a positive response from a priest or a deacon to be present at your occcasion which as a I said is not actually a Catholic Service.

Tigress and I have renewed our vows on our anniversary date each of the last 39 years.


----------



## Tiger (May 14, 2010)

The area behind the beach house, only 20 ft from the surf is frequently used for weddings and is quite nice.


----------



## gnipgnop (May 15, 2010)

*Tiger*

What a good idea.  I will look into St. Raphael's and see what they will do.
Thank you.


----------

